# LOL... Amazing.. 5pm, this place becomes a ghost town!



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

Just saying....

Looks like all the women hang out her, until hubby comes home for dinner. LOL

Sorry, just an observation.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey I'm still working away! And I have no hubby!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Undertheradar said:


> Just saying....
> 
> Looks like all the women hang out her, until hubby comes home for dinner. LOL
> 
> Sorry, just an observation.


Or they are just leaving the office to go home to the dinner hubby has waiting for them.


----------



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

LOL... Feeling a little humorous tonight.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Undertheradar said:


> Just saying....
> 
> Looks like all the women hang out her, until hubby comes home for dinner. LOL
> 
> Sorry, just an observation.


Men on this site seem to think we're all the same. 

I'm here until he comes home at 5:45, thank you very much.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Gotta take the hounds out in a sec. Stupid hounds.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Or we've gone to bed because we are in another country.


----------

